# St Bedeia Chess Champion 2010 - Game Thread



## Andy HB (Nov 1, 2010)

am64 has accepted the challenge of 'El Presidente' for the title of St Bedia Chess Champion 2010.

*Only 'El Presidente' or am64 should post to this thread (unless an alternative arrangement has been previously made).*

'El Presidente' is playing with the white pieces and has made the first move.

1. e2-e4 ....


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2010)

G8 -g6:d.....   i need to find my glasses ...


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> G8 -g6:d.....   i need to find my glasses ...



'El Presidente' shakes his head with a self-satisfied smile.

"That is not a valid move", he says. "The Gee-gee on the g8 square can only move to h6 or f6. Try again!".

I'll try and get a bigger board. I was limited by the size of the jpg that I could upload. But there is room for improvement.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' shakes his head with a satisfied smile.
> 
> "That is not a valid move", he says. "The Gee-gee on the g8 square can only move to h6 or f6. Try again!".
> 
> I'll try and get a bigger board. I was limited by the size of the jpg that I could upload. But there is room for improvement.



Use photobucket Andy!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Use photobucket Andy!



I've been playing with linking to jpgs on my defunct website. It looks like that will work!

1. e2-e4 ....


----------



## am64 (Nov 2, 2010)

brilliant even i can see that (got eye test in 2 weeks )

ok here goes i want to move the horsey at the top right G8 to F6 !!! hahaha


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

'El Presidente' strokes his beard gently. His hand hovers over his queen's pawn, but at the last minute he switches to the bishop .... Bf1-c4!

He winks, ungalantly!

1. e2-e4  Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4  ...


----------



## am64 (Nov 3, 2010)

am64 gallops on the horse from F6-E4 and takes the white prawn ...


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

'El Presidente' is shocked. That was his favourite prawn which he had reared from a mere shrimp.

With a flick of his wrist he sends his bish into action! "Check", he bellows out triumphantly!

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  ....


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 6, 2010)

'El President' drums his fingers on the table impatiently.

He starts picking his nose but realises that people may be watching and starts scratching it instead

...........


----------



## am64 (Nov 6, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is shocked. That was his favourite prawn which he had reared from a mere shrimp.
> 
> With a flick of his wrist he sends his bish into action! "Check", he bellows out triumphantly!
> 
> ...



am64 dashes in take white bishop with king E8 -F7...ahhha dashes off again 
shouting if you pick ya nose ...your brain will cave in !


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 6, 2010)

"Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?" ...... "Oh, you have!"

'El Presidente' lets a small tear drip significantly from his cheek to the table. He wipes his nose with his pink hankerchief and then pushes his mighty queen forward. "Check". He tries to look nonchalant. 

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+


----------



## am64 (Nov 6, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> "Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?" ...... "Oh, you have!"
> 
> 'El Presidente' lets a small tear drip significantly from his cheek to the table. He wipes his nose with his pink hankerchief and then pushes his mighty queen forward. "Check". He tries to look nonchalant.
> 
> ...



black horsey is so brave...it moves back to defend her King and gives the white queen a 'nasty stare ' ha ! come and get me ....
E4-F6


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 7, 2010)

'El Presidente' slaps his forehead! That superglue he put on the e4 square seems not to have worked. 

He puts his finger in his ear to better hear the russian grand-master talking via the direct radio-feed.

"You're fired!", he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 7, 2010)

It's now a case of damage limitation. 'El Presidente' stares at the board for a long time. He then smiles cunningly and orders his cavalry forward into a flanking position ...

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   .......


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2010)

'El Presidente' looks around surreptitiously. 

No-one appears to be looking, so he quietly replaces the lost bishop on the board.

He whistles happily.


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2010)

no pic ..

.."I' ll Go I'll Go" say brave 17 yrs roockie  prawn A7 to A5 to scout for dodgy bishop ..."its more dosh to fight than I'll get on the dole or if i go to uni and there are no other jobs around" ...  remember the brave who fight or have fought for our future  ...11/10/11


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 13, 2010)

'El Presidente' moves the "bishop which does not exist" to another square, whilst he continues to consider his position. 

He shuffles uncomfortably.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 14, 2010)

'El Presidente' suddenly pulls his pocket-watch out and gently swings it in front of am64's nose. He tries to stare into her eyes meaningfully. "It's working!", he thinks smugly to himself .......

Meanwhile, he politely pushes one of his priceless, princely prawns forward.

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     .......


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2010)

am64 wispers to her prawn B7  go forward one stepto B6 my brave you defend your king ....whilst his misses the queen AM64 is away on her little holiday in tobago for a week .....

ps andy is the king the one with the cross above his head or the spikey crown ??


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

am64 said:


> am64 wispers to her prawn B7  go forward one stepto B8 my brave you defend your king ....whilst his misses the queen AM64 is away on her little holiday in tobago for a week .....
> 
> ps andy is the king the one with the cross above his head or the spikey crown ??



'El Presidente' is wondering who Andy is???

Anyway, he says that the King is the one with the cross.

He is also wondering why your prawn is running away to b8, surely b6 would be more in keeping for such a brave crustacean?


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' is wondering who Andy is???
> 
> Anyway, he says that the King is the one with the cross.
> 
> He is also wondering why your prawn is running away to b8, surely b6 would be more in keeping for such a brave crustacean?



have edited !! heheee 

little secret ....Andy is the one who is plotting your downfall 'el presidente' watch him like a hawk .....
can you put numbers and letters over the top and RHS aswell ....makes it easier to remember where they are Thank you x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

am64 said:


> have edited !! heheee
> 
> little secret ....Andy is the one who is plotting your downfall 'el presidente' watch him like a hawk .....
> can you put numbers and letters over the top and RHS aswell ....makes it easier to remember where they are Thank you x



'El Presidente' will heed your warning and is sending out his hoodlums to apprehend this upstart immediately.

He will also amend the board as requested, even though it will mean extensive cutting and pasting in Paint before saving the JPEG.

Also he wishes you a happy time on your hols and assures you that he will not dream of claiming a win on time whilst you are away.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

'El Presidente' stares at the diagonal from his queeny to the black rook. He scratches his nose (remembering that people could still be watching) and then his head.

His hand then hovers over his queeny. He looks again and shakes his head. No, not yet! 

"Charge!!", he shouts extremely loudly and orders his horsey forward. 

"Check again", he bellows in an unnecessarily ostentatious manner. 

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+  ........


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

'El Presidente' stares at at the empty chair across the table and then out to sea.

He wonders how far it is to Tobago and whether it is worth invading.

There's a chess game to finish, after all!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2010)

'El Presidente' looks at his watch. 

It's a long time to wait until 24th November, 2010 12:04pm.

He congratulates himself for crossing his fingers behind his back when he promised not to claim a win on time if am64 doesn't make a move within 7 days.

He whistles happily.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 24, 2010)

'El Presidente' is still whistling happily, but he can't remember why.

Anyway, he's sure that he's forgetting something but can't remember what.

Oh well, it'll come to him eventually. 

"I wonder when am64's back?" he thinks absently.


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2010)

im back !!!! but need to have a few more hours contemplating my future defending the island ....and recoving from her real tropical experience ...hehee


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2010)

f7-G6 ...the king marches forward and taps the horsey on the shoulder and says GO AWAY like a good little pony   !!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

'El Presidente' nods appreciatively. It's good to see a King leading from the front.

He orders another prawn forward. 

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     .........


----------



## am64 (Nov 28, 2010)

random horsey wakes up .....lets go for a canter ...no no says the prawn ( or shrimp if your in the caribbean) let me go ....H7 to H5 ...


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2010)

'El Presidente' looks disappointed. He believes that any other move than that would have resulted in certain checkmate. 

He's now looking longingly at the rook again. But, just needs to check that he isn't missing anything more subtle.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 30, 2010)

'El Presidente' finally makes a decision. 

It's time for his 'blonde bombshell' to batter down the walls of a castle.

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8    .....


----------



## am64 (Nov 30, 2010)

C8 -a6 .......


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

'El Presidente' gives a wolf-whistle and queeny comes rushing back (he wishes!).

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8    Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3  .....


----------



## am64 (Dec 1, 2010)

i am so stuffed up with a cold  i will reply tomoorow when i can think a bit !!!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> i am so stuffed up with a cold  i will reply tomoorow when i can think a bit !!!



"Lightweight!!" 

'El Presidente' gives Andy a slap (his hired hoodlums had found Andy skulking around in the bar area and have now cuffed him to a nearby post while 'El Presidente' decides what to do with the upstart).

He proffers his pristine pink flowery hanky (smelling slightly of lavender) to am64 with a kindly look while his left hand continues to swing a gold watch in front of her eyes.


----------



## am64 (Dec 3, 2010)

C7 -C6 ....thanks for the hankey xx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2010)

'El Presidente' quietly sidles his queen to the left. Hang on! Or is it to the right? He keeps getting it muddled up! 

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8    Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3  c7-c6
11. Qf3-g3  ........


----------



## am64 (Dec 4, 2010)

E7-E5 the brave shrimp marches forward ...wont be around for a while gotta open shop on sundays now aswell....joe freeman if you notice this ...how about some charity shops ...for DUK ???


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

'El Presidente' smiles and replaces the watch and chain in his pocket. 

Horsey puts itself 'in danger' but queeny now has direct line of sight to the opposition king (hmmm!, she thinks to herself?)

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8    Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3  c7-c6
11. Qf3-g3  e7-e5
12. Ng5-e6+ ......


----------



## am64 (Dec 6, 2010)

D7 -E6 and take the brave knight ...


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2010)

'El Presidente' snaps his fingers in front of am64's eyes (he's obviously been far too successful on the old hypnotism routine). "Ok, you're back on the beach!".

He points out that his Queen has eyes for her King and is checking him out something rotten (they'd make a lovely couple!).

Try again.


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2010)

opps thanks for the pardon ....keep getting my king and queen muddled !!! haha
will re look !
ok my brave horsey is at it again .....jumps F6 -G4 and stands definantly in the  the way !


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 8, 2010)

'El Presidente' decides to kindly relieve am64 of the difficulty in remembering the difference between her King and Queen. 

His brave, handsome knight charges in and sweeps the Queen off her feet and off into the distance.

1. e2-e4     Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4    Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+  Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+  Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3   a7-a5
6. d2-d3     b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+ Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4     h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8    Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3  c7-c6
11. Qf3-g3  e7-e5
12. Ng5-e6+ Nf6-g4
13. Ne6xd8   ......


----------



## am64 (Dec 8, 2010)

G6 - H7....um glad ive got rid of the queen ...she gets far to precious ...


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

'El Presidente' looks at his King and wishes that it was as active as am64's. He's sure that the white King is starting to look a little flabby around the gills.

Oh well, time for another of his prawn stars to shine instead.

1. e2-e4      Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4     Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+   Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+   Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3    a7-a5
6. d2-d3      b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+  Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4      h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8     Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3   c7-c6
11. Qf3-g3   e7-e5
12. Ng5-e6+ Nf6-g4
13. Ne6xd8   Kg6-h7
14. f2-f3      ......


----------



## am64 (Dec 13, 2010)

F8 -E8 ...me king needs a little chat with the white horseymen !


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

'El Presidente' scratches his head.

"Do you mean f8-e7, me-dear? Also, now that the queen has gone you seem to be mixing up your King with your Bish instead!" 

'El Presidente' returns to the paperwork, that he's been neglecting recently. The island bar isn't doing as brisk a business as he'd like. Also, for some reason, no-one appears to be paying for their drinks and the barman is hopeless.


----------



## margie (Dec 15, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> 'El Presidente' scratches his head.
> 
> "Do you mean f8-e7, me-dear? Also, now that the queen has gone you seem to be mixing up your King with your Bish instead!"
> 
> 'El Presidente' returns to the paperwork, that he's been neglecting recently. The island bar isn't doing as brisk a business as he'd like. Also, for some reason, no-one appears to be paying for their drinks and the barman is hopeless.



Could all be a double bluff to lull you into a state of over confidence...


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 15, 2010)

margie said:


> Could all be a double bluff to lull you into a state of over confidence...



Who is this interloper? No heckling from the stands please!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 15, 2010)

margie said:


> Could all be a double bluff to lull you into a state of over confidence...



Anyway, 'El Presidente' is supremely confident!

After all, he's always got the invisible white bishop to draw upon, if the situation ever demands it. Meanwhile, he moves it to another square to avoid detection.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2010)

'El Presidente' languidly looks at his watch and takes a sip of his island rum spritzer (if there is such a thing).

It's a bit early for a drink, but he's in a relaxed mood.

A squawk of parrots flies overhead and deposits a mess on the chess board.

"Curses! They've hit me stealth-bishop!"

He quickly grabs a towel off the bar and cleans up the board. 

Fortunately, am64 still seems to be deep in thought about her next move (hint) and presumably didn't notice all the pieces being moved.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 22, 2010)

'El Presidente' looks at his watch again. He suddenly realises that it's late. He's got loads of packing to do for his christmas 'holidays' off the island.

He quickly clears the pieces off the board and folds it up.

The game will be temporarily suspended for the rest of the year.

He wishes his gallant opponent a quick merry christmas and happy new year, before running off into the distance.

...........

He returns some minutes later in his Santa outfit with a suitcase shaped like a sleigh. He jumps into his personal helicopter and takes off into the night sky. He's got lots of work to do before the 25th!


----------



## am64 (Dec 22, 2010)

phew says am64 im so busy at the moment .....being santas little helper talks its toll xx 
see ya in new year 
ps sold all the stuff more or less including celery man !!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2010)

'El Presidente' steps out of his personal helicopter with a pasty complexion.

"Greetings Islanders! I'm back from my winter sojourn in the wintry UK" 

He strides up the beach and back to the table. He strips off his heavy overcoat, scarf and large walking boats to reveal his new hawaiian shirt and shorts combo. He removes his thick woolly socks and steps into his newly purchased beach sandals.

Settling himself back into his chair, he reopens the chess board and replaces the pieces.

"Ah Yes!", he remembers fondly.

He strokes his luxuriant beard absently and wonders whether am64 has anything up her sleeves.


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2011)

im back im back .....soz all fans ive been in chess rehab for a while but now and fighting fit  and trying to find the last move .....i do find it difficult to understand the board in 2D so ... F8 -E7


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2011)

you all do realise i am playing upside down !  my pieces are on the opposite side of the table to me ...!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 2, 2011)

'El Presidente' quickly gets up from his seat and runs off into his personal boudoir. He returns carrying his second favourite game in the whole wide world ..... scrabble.

He opens the box and takes out the scrabble board. It's the version with the gizmo underneath which allows the board to be rotated. He picks up the chess board, puts down the scrabble board and then puts the chess board on the scrabble board.

He plays his move, pats the brave little prawn on its head and then spins the board around.

"Better?", he asks politely.

1. e2-e4      Ng8-f6
2. Bf1-c4     Nf6xe4
3. Bc4xf7+   Ke8xf7
4. Qd1-f3+   Ne4-f6
5. Ng1-h3    a7-a5
6. d2-d3      b7-b6
7. Nh3-g5+  Kf7-g6
8. h2-h4      h7-h5
9. Qf3xa8     Bc8-a6
10. Qa8-f3   c7-c6
11. Qf3-g3   e7-e5
12. Ng5-e6+ Nf6-g4
13. Ne6xd8   Kg6-h7
14. f2-f3      Bf8-e7
15. f3xg4     .......


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2011)

am64 wades out of the silky tropical sea shakes out her plaited hair and say " Oi... pressidentie ..no one tell you i had to give up chess for new year ?? '


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 5, 2011)

'El Presidente' stares at am64's unplaited hair. He suddenly remembers that it's impolite to stare and anyway, what she just said sounds suspiciously like someone resigning? 

Can it be true? 

Has 'El Presidente' retained the title of St Bedeia Chess Champion 2010?


----------

